# can anyone identify this???



## ryan081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I've just bought myself a cheap lawn tractor which I've been able to make run well. It needs wheel bearings for the front and the deck needs some bearings as well. The two biggest issues are it has no battery/gearshift cover and the shifter is very sloppy and will only engage first and reverse. The tractor is a sears model # L1252AR with a serial # of 1932s0700.

Any help with compatible models and parts lists would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Ryan U


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
It was made by American Yard Products ( AYP ),and guessing from the #s,it from late '80s/early '90s. I couldn't find the exact #s listed,so parts may be hard to find.
It should have a PEERLESS transmission,which can be found fairly well,as can the wheel/deck bearings.
Since you're in Queensland, AU , you might talk to farmertim,or MBTRAC. 
They can tell you if it's going to be difficult,or not!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends on how the deck mandrels are made - if they can be disassembled , you can get new berings for them- with most my craftsmans, the mandrels have their pulleys welded on ( unserviceable) - berings can run anywhere from $10- $20 each.

Front wheels usually have a simple bushing - local hardware store should carry something that will work.

The cover over the center of the chassis is an easy fix ( unless youre restoring it) - any small piece of flat steel ( that covers the area ) will work- even steel grating will work - you just have to cut a slot out for the shifter. I used a piece of polished aluminum diamond plate on my one MTD - it gave it a bit of flash.

The trans, well youd most likely need to pull the trans out, crack it open and inspect inside. I have a '99 weedeater that the PO left outside for years, water got into the trans and didnt want to shift - rust had gotten onto the indexer shaft and froze everything up - so after careful disassembly, cleaning ( used a fine grade sandpaper when finish polishing) , greased it all back up and put back together- havent had a problem since ( been like 4 years).

It was my first try at fixing a trans, and it went really easy .

Id investigate what type of trans it is, to make sure no small springs or detent balls get lost .


----------

